# Old Aga 16" Flourescent Light Strip



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

I recently acquired an old tank from a friend of mine. It is a 20 gallon hex (MFD 1996) which uses a 16" fluorescent light fixture. No I will not be using for piranha before anyone says anything lol. When I picked up the tank he said the bulb doesn't work anymore and I should get a new one, but the fixture itself works fine. So, today I went to my LFS and bought a colormax 15" 14w bulb. Looked great at first, except it wont turn on and its about 1/8" short on each side, any idea whats wrong? The original bulb was made by All Glass Aquarium, it reads 14w Aquarium lamp PREHEAT, Made in Germany. The fixture itself was made by All Glass Aquarium, it says 16" Fluorescent Aquarium Reflector 120 volt 40 watt 60 hz. I cannot find any info at all on the internet, due to its age I guess. Any info would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Can you move the end caps in at all?


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

there is a small space on both sides which looks like I could but if I give a push it wont budge


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Is there a metal reflector inside the housing?


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

not that I can tell, its almost all plastic except for 4 screws holding the ballast into the fixture.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Are the end caps screwed into the housing or do they just clip on?

It might help if you posted a picture, but I'm sure you can rig it up to make it work


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

they are clip ons and I will post a picture asap, im multitasking atm, stripping down the old silicone cleaning tank ect lol. thanks for your help man. ill be back in a bit


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

No hurry... crappy weather here today so I'll working on the computer all day.


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

Here are some pics


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Could you try cutting out some of the plastic on the white reflector so you can slide it in a bit?


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

I cut the plastic and I was able to move the sides closer together so the bulb fits perfectly, but the light doesn't turn on, I guess the entire thing is just shot.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You could replace the ballast, but it would probably cost as much as a new fixture...


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah, I'll end up getting a new fixture. Just wanted to save some money, thanks for your help man.


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

one last thing, what fixture should I use? It will just be a tropical community tank. only a few live plants, Size: 18 " x 16" x 20", I'm having a hard time finding anything decent online.


----------

